# New Spiderman versus older Spiderman



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I just saw the latest installment of The Amazing Spiderman, and while I thought the villains were a bit cheesy, I still liked it for the most part. I saw all of the movies from the early 2000s and liked those as well, even though I will admit I kind of like Andrew Garfield's portrayal of the character of Spiderman better than Tobey Macguire's (even though I think Tobey did a good job of the role, too.) I read that Andrew Garfield is INFP, and I am as well, so maybe I just like watching other INFPs onscreen (there are other INFP actors I enjoy watching, so it's not just Andrew).
So it made me wonder if a person's MBTI type would influence which Spiderman movies they liked better.
So, just to help test my theory, which Spiderman did you like better, and what is your MBTI, if you know it?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I found the old films okay, but they were too mopey, plus Spiderman was very different to the comics in my opinion. The new ones are a fair bit better and actually keep me interested (although I still find Spiderman isn't portrayed right, but maybe I'm being too fussy!)


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

I liked Spider-Man (2002) and Spider-Man 2 by Sam Raimi. Not the third one though. Disregarding Peter Parker's portrayal they were enjoyable films for their time. 

I find the latest two installments of the Amazing Spider-Man to be decent. 
I was not too big a fan of the first one though. I personally felt The Lizard was just not made interesting enough and his plan to turn everyone else into Lizards was laughable to me even though I understood clearly the characters motive for doing it. He just was not a compelling enough villain for my taste. In the comic he probably is, I have no clue.

The sequel boded for me much better. Although at times I felt some elements and characters were under utilized I enjoyed it for the most part. Some small yet minor parts felt a tad cheesy but it was not an extreme issue. Overall I believe it to have been a solid film for Spider-Man fans.

*ISTP*


----------



## jayperior (May 5, 2014)

Heyo! I'm an ENFJ that's pretty new here. I love Peter Parker/Spider-Man, because he had become such a huge role model for me over the years. I am generally open to all incarnations and forms of Peter Parker, so I understand when people have their gripes about Andrew Garfield or Tobey Maguire. I respect the original Sam Raimi trilogy a lot [actually, not so much the third film...], however there are some factors that make the "Amazing" series much more likable to me.

- they are directed by Marc Webb, the director of my favorite film, (500) Days of Summer
- Andrew Garfield. When I first saw him perform in Never Let Me Go, I thought that he would make a wonderful Peter Parker... and lo and behold, my wish was granted.
- The "Amazing" Peter Parker has been one of the most relate-able version to me.

That's just on the portrayal of Peter Parker. As a whole on the films... I need a second viewing of The Amazing Spider-Man 2 before I make my decision. I personally really enjoyed it - that film has the BEST depiction on Spider-Man's abilities. No film has even come close to his "spidery-ness". I'm also conflicted because I thought Doc Ock in Spider-Man 2 was a well thought-out villain, but I enjoyed Electro and Harry Osborn in TASM2 [Honestly, from volunteering at a children's mentally-challenged hospital when I was younger, seeing Max before he became Electro made me think he was a bit socially inept. Knowing that made it easier for me to believe his motives). So I guess my top two Spidey films are the 2nd installments. They both have several moments that I really enjoyed, but as of right now, I don't know what is my number 1 Spidey film... however, I am leaning towards TASM2.

I could go on and on, but I don't want to ramble in circles, haha.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

tine said:


> I found the old films okay, but they were too mopey, plus Spiderman was very different to the comics in my opinion. The new ones are a fair bit better and actually keep me interested (although I still find Spiderman isn't portrayed right, but maybe I'm being too fussy!)


Agreed!

In my humblest of opinions, the Spider-Man as portrayed in the comics, is undeniably the greatest superhero of them all. I could go on an enthused nerd rant, but... I will not. Heh.

*And you are _not _being too fussy


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I think they turned Peter Parker into an annoying little twit in the Amazing Spider-man movies. I don't like him.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I think Andrew Garfield plays a better spider man, but Toby McGuire plays a better peter parker.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I think it's difficult to define the "comic book" spiderman, since he's been rather all over the map -- being written by various writers over a period of what, 50 years now? I read him in the 70's, I watched him get his black suit in Secret Wars, and then I kind of stopped reading and since then there has been the Clone saga, the whole bit with Doc Oc switching bodies, and so many other story lines. 

How I perceive the movies:

Tobey Maguire captured the INFP-like kind of sweet idealistic gentle aspect of Peter Parker.
Andrew Garfield captures the gearhead, live in the moment, wisecracking ISTP aspect of Spiderman.

I think both are elements of the "comic book" Spiderman in general. 

I really liked Maguire's version when it came out, it was one of the better comic book adaptations out there. But I probably like Garfield's more at the moment because I think he's doing something more challenging with it, and he's bringing to life a side of Spiderman that maybe many who saw the older movies were not aware of. I also do love that he still manages to convey emotion while not being able to articulate himself via words.


What Vaan says isn't a bad way to look at it.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Fern said:


> Agreed!
> 
> In my humblest of opinions, the Spider-Man as portrayed in the comics, is undeniably the greatest superhero of them all. I could go on an enthused nerd rant, but... I will not. Heh.
> 
> *And you are _not _being too fussy


Glad I'm not the only one!!  He's definitely one of the top ones (I have a hard time choosing though!) It'd be cool if they made a spiderman film that was actually based on the comics properly!


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

**Warning: Everything that follow is an opinion of a random guy on the internet**

Guess I'm that "nostalgia" guy that like the old films over the new ones. I prefer Tobey Maguire's portrayal of Peter because he was...eccentric? I believe that is the word. To me he captured that quiet kid in class that people thought was "weird." There were many interactions with other characters to kind of define who Peter was. He was also a better "underdog" to me. Let's not forget Danny Elfman's awesome Spider-Man theme. The music just _feels_ like Spider-Man you know? When that theme starts playing you know it's about to go down lol In my opinion theme music make/break Superhero movies. You hear the Superman/Batman theme, both the classic(s) and/or the new one(s), and you get a feel for the superhero.

With that said, The Amazing Spider-man movies lacks that theme song to make you remember the awesome moments of the movie. The way the sequel portrays Spider-Man as the hero in his community helping stop crime, children from being bullied, etc. is great. Also with advancement in technology Spider-Man moves/fights like, I believe, Spider-Man would. When Spider-Man is on the screen the move is great however...most of the time it's Peter on the screen.

While I may not personally care for Andrew Garfield (though I do respect that he was a fan of Spider-Man prior to getting the role) he just doesn't have a "Peter" feel to me. To me he looks more like the "popular/cool" kid opposed to a geek. To be honest I forgot I was watching a Spider-Man movie while him and Emma Stone where on the screen. It felt like one of those romance or "chick flicks" as they are commonly called.

Wow all that to essentially say "I think Andrew Garfield plays a better spider man, but Toby McGuire plays a better peter parker"!!!XD


----------



## sebastien (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm just going to rattle off a couple of characters.

Old:
Peter Parker: INFP. He becomes engrossed in his inferior Te when the venom thing takes over.
Mary Jane Watson: ESFP. And an annoying one in my opinion. 
Harry Osbourne: ESTP? ENFP? ENTP? He seems like one of those. My best guess is ESTP, since he seems to build off his fathers goblin tech and learn these physical abilities pretty quickly.
Norman Osbourne: INTP, I think. INTJ or ISTJ also possible.
Dr. Otto Octavious: INTJ, without a doubt.
Eddie Brock: ISTP? Yeah, probably ISTP.
Sand-man what's his real name: Probably ESFP.
James Jonah Jameson: ESTP, but an asshole. 
Aunt may: ESFJ? ENFP? Something like that. 

New:
Peter Parker: Still INFP, but with much better Si. It's also possible he's an INFJ, but he doesn't show a ton of Ni.
Gwen Stacy: ENTJ, I think, but maybe ENFJ. 
Harry Osbourne: Either an ENTJ, INTJ or really, really unhealthy INFP. On second thought, he's probably an INTJ. He has that classic Fi self centered-ness that INTJs are known for.
Maxwell Dillon: INTP.
Aunt may: ESFJ.
Captain Stacy: ESTJ.
Curt Connors: INTJ? Probably INTJ, but possibly INTP. I think he's an INTP with great Fe and Si.
Peter's dad: INTJ, I think. He does have the coldness of an ENTJ, but I think he might be more introverted.
Peter's mom: INFJ, maybe? She didn't get much screen time.
Russian Rhino Guy: ISTJ? ISTP? Probably ISTP.
Asshole who frames Harry: ENTJ.

I'd like to add that I prefer the new films.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Prefer the older series.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

I prefer Tobey Maguire's portrayal as Peter Parker/Spiderman. 

That could be because I tend to get used to an actor playing a specific recurring role, that when they change and get a new actor, I don't warm to them as much. I'm pretty sure if Andrew was older and he played Spiderman first, I'd have preferred him. 

- Another INFP


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tobey was a better spiderman than Andrew.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

I grew up with the Tobey Maguire Spider-Man movies, and I loved them all. Yes, they were campy. Yeah, MJ was kind of a bitch. Yeah, the third one kind of character-assassinated Peter Parker, but the acting in all of them is just great, and I prefer feeler protagonists, which Maguire's Peter/Spider-Man was (I think he was an ISFJ, maybe ISFP or INFP), so there's just those aspects to it. I didn't even watch any of the reboots. I watched the trailers, and all of them just looked silly to me. I guess, I'm just nostalgic...


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I understand why some people prefer the newer spiderman actors to Tobey Maguire because they are more similar to the comics.

However, as movies - The first two Sam Ramai movies were just so much better than any spiderman movie made after them.

The character development in the Andrew Garfield ASM movies was poor, and the newest installment with Tom Holland was ok but again kind of meh.

The Garfield - Emma Stone relationship in ASM was boring and cringy, and I have a complete lack of interest in the new Aunt May, Peter's love interest, Flash and all the school kids that surround peter.

I also think the fight scenes in the older movies were far more engaging.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh boy here we go!

lets start with the movies, the Rami era is pretty great at depicting Spidey and the universe(at least the first 2). Toby is a very good Peter and a pretty decent Spider-man kinda the Val Kilmer Batman. the 3 movie goes off the rails as Rami HATED Venom and didn't want to o him at all. 

Amazing Spider-man on he other hand, shows us a more dark and "realistic" approach to the series. I loved the interaction between Peter and his family and Gwen, even though he was too sassy, but he killed it as the Spiey persona. He's George Clooney Batman. Too bad the villains sucked.

MCU Spidey Just nails it all around. Tom Holland is the complete package, he is Michael Keaton. Pulling of both personas with out letting them bleed to heavily into one another. Ironic that we get the perfect Batman actor vs the perfect Spider-man in the same movie.

Now to the comics... 
I love Spider-man from his creation all the way through Todd McFarlane. After that, he really jumped the shark. Let me make one thing very clear FUCK the "new" Spider-man, and I don't mean Miles Morales, he's pretty awesome depending on writer (See Chris Hastings' Gwenpool}. I'm talking about Brian Michael Bendis' complete fuck over of Peter Parker. Fuck Bendis, I hopes his dick gets caught in an escalator!


----------



## Astrid Dunham (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm an ENFP and I prefer Tobey Maguire. I did not watch the movies with Andrew Garfield. Tom Holland is a good Spider-man, but Homecoming was meh.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

B3LIAL said:


> I understand why some people prefer the newer spiderman actors to Tobey Maguire because they are more similar to the comics.
> 
> However, as movies - The first two Sam Ramai movies were just so much better than any spiderman movie made after them.
> 
> ...


I didn't see the ASM or Homecoming reboots, but I did see the original trilogy with Tobey Maguire as Peter Parker/Spider-Man. I saw Honest Trailers for ASM on YouTube, and they seemed to pale in comparison to the Tobey Maguire Spider-Man movies. Tobey Maguire's version of Peter/Spider-Man definitely comes across as an INFP, whereas the original incarnation of the character is an INTP in the comics, and he seems to be more of a thinker in the reboots too. Still, I grew up with Tobey Maguire as Spider-Man, and they were really good. Well, I mean, the third one kind of sucked because the characters were kind of assassinated by bad writing, but it still seemed better than any of the trailers for the reboots.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

AliceKettle said:


> I didn't see the ASM or Homecoming reboots, but I did see the original trilogy with Tobey Maguire as Peter Parker/Spider-Man. I saw Honest Trailers for ASM on YouTube, and they seemed to pale in comparison to the Tobey Maguire Spider-Man movies. Tobey Maguire's version of Peter/Spider-Man definitely comes across as an INFP, whereas the original incarnation of the character is an INTP in the comics, and he seems to be more of a thinker in the reboots too. Still, I grew up with Tobey Maguire as Spider-Man, and they were really good. Well, I mean, the third one kind of sucked because the characters were kind of assassinated by bad writing, but it still seemed better than any of the trailers for the reboots.


Funny, I always saw him as ISFP.

He's a photographer and seems in tuned with his senses. I don't see the Ne in him personally.


----------

